# Wholesale Dropshipping business with buydropship.com



## ozking (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, 
I've joined the buydropship. com as their dropshipper to start my online business without inventory...seem like this is the best way to start online business with zero risk..anyone here own the good experience with dropshipping business ??


----------



## judithonline34 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Keen to know about reselling online*

Sounds interesting. I would be keen to here what people have to say in response to your question


----------

